# Made in Spain?



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I know the CF is made in Asia, but what about the Aluminum bikes?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Aluminum and steel Orbeas are made in their Spanish factory.


----------

